# Shoreline docks!!!



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

Hit some docks last night off shoreline park and slaughtered the heck out of some little White Trouts, nothing worth keeping but I had a blast, released 13 trout in 2 hrs.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool, nice job. Skip-casting soft plastics?

Alex


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

throwing live shrimp just under the lights... there where so many of them you could hear them pop'nthe top of the water,, fun fun!!


----------



## JaSkynyrd (Jun 20, 2008)

did you go around the point to the right or fish the docks off to the left?


----------



## Capt. Redbeard (May 19, 2010)

looking at the beach I went to the right and hit the brightest dock I could find..


----------



## JaSkynyrd (Jun 20, 2008)

cool, thanks for the info.


----------

